# What to expect??



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have contacted a certified dog trainer/behaviorist , for Dewey and Hardy, after he is healed from his neuter. I'll not lie, Dewey is a little terror, still biting the heck out of Laurel and Violet. They don't correct him, they just get a way!! the problem is Hardy. He!s big (11pounds) and he acts afraid of Dewey, and he has gone after him before. Now Dewey can't be in the room where Hardy is. I!ve never had this problem with any other dogs that I have owned. After awhile, they were familiar with each other and got along just fine. The trainer that I contacted uses positive reinforcement training, and I just would like any ones feedback on what to expect?? I would love for all if them to be together in one room without worrying if Hardy is going to hurt Dewey, and also how to get the "little terror" to settle down!! Any experiences to share??


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can't help you but just wanted to say that Pipper was a little terror at first too. He liked to bite at toes and socks. He just grew out of it with a lot of praise and treats when he would listen and stop his biting. Hmmm, no wonder he weighs 12 lbs! :w00t: Good luck with Dewey and Hardy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty new to dog training but I think from what I've learned in Leila's training classes that positive reinforcement is the best way to go. I don't know how the trainer will get them to get along with each other, but I'm sure there's a way. Good luck and keep us posted how it goes!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you think its an alpha male thing as you added another boy?? I think its great your getting training with the boys and look forward to hearing how they get on!!! 

My 2 friends have in the last year have both got male pups one malt and one cavishon and they are both little terrors and maizy just runs away too ( if they let her!!) rather than correct think female dogs are more placid and like an easy life :thumbsup: They could defo do with some training i think!!!!

Good on you for recognising you need a little help with them though training will work it out im sure!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had male Maltese and Yorkies in the past, pretty much the same ages introducing a male to another older male, and never had any problems . I think it's just Hardy !! or maybe Dewey??? LOL that's why I need a trainer!!! I can't keep them separated forever!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh ha ha there goes my theory!! 

Maybe its just a personality clash :HistericalSmiley:

I take it his nueter hasnt calmed him down or is it too soon to tell???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Oh ha ha there goes my theory!!
> 
> Maybe its just a personality clash :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I take it his nueter hasnt calmed him down or is it too soon to tell???


Dewey gets neutered this Thursday, I won't begin training until he's healed from it.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey gets neutered this Thursday, I won't begin training until he's healed from it.


Oopps didnt realise! Well hopefully that will calm him down a little and a step in the right direction and then the training can commence!

Good luck with the neuter and the training :biggrin:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When DD got married and all their dogs moved in together (4), the boys didn't get along. They were about the same size, 60-70#. The vet put Timber on Prozac for about 6 months. Worked wonders, no more fights and blood.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> When DD got married and all their dogs moved in together (4), the boys didn't get along. They were about the same size, 60-70#. The vet put Timber on Prozac for about 6 months. Worked wonders, no more fights and blood.


Yikes!! Prozac?? Maybe I'll just have the Dr. Prescribe some for me, and let the dogs figure it out for themselves!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Do you think its an alpha male thing as you added another boy?? I think its great your getting training with the boys and look forward to hearing how they get on!!!
> 
> My 2 friends have in the last year have both got male pups one malt and one cavishon and they are both little terrors and maizy just runs away too ( if they let her!!) rather than correct *think female dogs are more placid and like an easy life *:thumbsup: They could defo do with some training i think!!!!
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl: Liesl says "HA!"


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

:smrofl::smrofl: Liesl says "HA!"[/QUOTE]

Maybe not a hard and fast rule..........:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Maizy Moo's Mum said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think its an alpha male thing as you added another boy?? I think its great your getting training with the boys and look forward to hearing how they get on!!!
> ...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Debbie,

when i first got Becky I thought Luna and her would kill each other the fights were awful  remeber , but i just was the boss about it and when it got out of hand i would intervene and sometimes i would just let them be now the fights are rare , and if the dogs dont teach little Dewey you should just walk over claim your other dogs and discipline him about biting ..... that is what i would do ???

Anna xo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet Debbie,
> 
> when i first got Becky I thought Luna and her would kill each other the fights were awful  remeber , but i just was the boss about it and when it got out of hand i would intervene and sometimes i would just let them be now the fights are rare , and if the dogs dont teach little Dewey you should just walk over claim your other dogs and discipline him about biting ..... that is what i would do ???
> 
> Anna xo


I don't have a problem with allowing Dewey and Hardy to work it out, it's just there is such a weight difference. Maybe I'm being over protective with Dewey, because he is much smaller. Poor Violet tries to put Dewey on the ground with her chin, he just fights and gets up and hangs into her hair. She never growls at him . Laurel tucks her tail in and runs away!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Send your little man to Bella....this little lady will hold her own! :w00t: . LOL! She is over a year and incredibly playful and fiesty. After her bath yesterday a.m. she needed someone to beat up (since she hates baths and grooming), so sure enough she took it out on her elephant and horsey bear ~ poor guys never it saw it coming! :HistericalSmiley:It's like she knows she can't beat us up, so she goes after the weakest link and growls and acts like a wild girl. So....I guess I'm saying we should share the cost of your trainer :thumbsup:. Good luck!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila says, "send him over to play with me"! She's giving poor Kaylee (the lab) a hard time today. Kaylee wants to sleep and Leila wants to play fight. Like I said in another post, Leila is being a wild thing today and wanting to run & chew. Maybe they could wear each other out.

When I first got Leila, Kaylee completely ignored Leila. If Leila came near her, Kaylee would either turn her head away or get up and walk off. After a few weeks, Kaylee has adopted Leila and treats her like her own puppy. She will let Leila do whatever to her and gently teaches her not to bite her. If Leila does, Kaylee takes her head and moves Leila away with it. She'll play tug-of-war with her and will let Leila win if it looks like Kaylee's getting too excited and we have to tell Kaylee to stop. Leila has started doing "the boss thing" (humping) Kaylee occasionally. Kaylee will just look back at her and roll her eyes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our almost five year old Chrissy can also be rather fiesty which we were not used to by either our late Angel or any of our other dogs. For some reason, she has been growling since she was a very little pup, does not bite, but does let us know that she does not want to be disturbed when she is sleeping, or just sitting on the bed or anywhere else. So, I personally think it is just the personallity of Dog or perhaps there are some underlying issues. Perhaps Dewey will finally settle down once he is nutered and that will also help Hardy as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hardy is such a silly dog! He has pestered Laurel and Violet since he was a puppy! Both the girls have put him in his place, especially Laurel, but yet they seem to be best friends. Sometimes he acts like he wants to play, like between the gate(he's safe) or if he's on couch and Dewey is trying to play with him but can't reach him. Another tine, I knew it wasn't playing, growling showingnteeth ears back, and Dewey was doing the same. It scared me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If Hardy and Dewey are growling at each other with teeth bared, I would not leave them to work it out..hopefully the trainer can show you how to help them get along better...I know that I had to act as a referee on several occasions with mine..Dewey is still a baby and I would keep him in his pen when you can't watch him. As hard as it is to believe, he should calm down eventually. With having 3, I had to keep Eva in her pen for longer periods of time so as not to deviate from Rose & Lily's routine..I taught Eva to adapt to Rose & Lily..and she was and still is last to be fed and groomed. Eva adapted beautifully. My Rose is the oldest and it took her a little longer to come around..but she finally did. Eva was pretty wild but my Lily was the worst..she would put teeth marks all over Rose and pull her by the tail and Rose would do nothing..so I taught Rose to "get away" ..I "got on" Lily every time she got out of control and praised her when she "played nice." Finally, Lily got the idea that Rose & I would not put up with her puppy teeth and she really calmed down although I never thought she would.. I can't imagine having 4 to take care of, I imagine it takes some juggling. Eventually, I bet they will get along just fine..


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor little Dewey, he's just trying to run things the way he wants. My little guy is the most laid back even tempered pup that I've ever come across. Now, Addie is another story, she's a "mean girl". But, she's soooo pretty. She's the instigator of bickering, but a stern "stop" usually deters her.


----------

